# Timurs Kernel Free Download



## JoshC1994 (Jan 20, 2016)

I've got a bit of a bone to pick, and if your reading this and would like to reply to my emails it would be greatly appreciated.

Anyway, for anyone looking for Timur's Nexus 7 2013 Wifi Kernel, I'm more than happy to share it with you, the link will be at the bottom of this page, I Have only got the version to suit lollipop and Kit-Kat and the 5.02 version will be posted.

My issue with Timur, is that back when i first PURCHASED his kernel, i was naive and not sure how the whole process worked, i submitted a help request to he Cyanogenmod development as i couldn't get Timur's kernel to work with it installed i also posted this same link. after about 2 days of posting, i received an email from Timur asking me to take it down because i was in some breach of something. So i did i shouldn't have done it and i understand now, anyway, Timur then revoked my access then to future kernel updates at the time. I pleaded with him through many different form of media only to be turned down or not replied to. i then wrote a massive email about a year later about how it is childish and etc to then he allowed me to get the new update. again this was after pestering him for a year. anyway 2 or more years later he has still revoked my access to his private server not replying to emails and not allowing me to get the new update.

I have since decided to post the kernel to save anyone paying for it now.. He states on his website that its a donation but i highly doubt it. After reading other peoples experiences with him it it not uncommon for this to happen, i have also found that he should not be distributing this code as android is open source and should be free, now there is legality around this but in general, give it out for free and if you were a decent bloke just ask for a donation. he also once had a kickstarter fund that i head he made a lot of money out of.

anyway email me and i can show anyone the emails and answer questions at [email protected]

also i found this neat app by WugFresh that will help you revert your nexus 7 to the same build as this kernel so it will work. you can also hide the update notification in lilipop by holding down on the notification and changing the setting in there somewhere.

I did not build Timurs Kernel or Nexus Toolkit and dont tke any credit whatsoever.

https://turbolec.wordpress.com/

Nexus Toolkit by Wugresh - http://www.wugfresh.com/nrt/

Timur's Kernel -https://www.dropbox.com/sh/l288awzaebtyrky/AADsMvFi9sF7RFiYZuqj_-XPa?dl=0


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Timur is changing some of the cyanogenmod/Android open sources, and fitting his own USB OTG handling code. He is asking for a donation, alright, which given the ammount of work and support he has provided along and furthermore (most of it for free), one could consider it fair or not. I guess that depends on how much you have been fond of and thankful for this initiative and brainstorming, not only (mainly) from the guy but the "dashboard mod" community as a whole.

The fact that he is now demanding a payment for the possibilty of dowloading the software, instead of giving it away and kindly just ask for a "whatever-you-feel-like" donation, and the legality/morality around this is surely open for debate.

Timur has had some of is previous work on the 2012 model, used (stolen) by others, claiming as their own and never been given any credit for it so, I can't really blame him.

Not so sure about him making a lot of Money in such a kickstarter crowdfunding. What I can state as TRUE, is that I have been one of the people that made a donation for that one kickstarter funding, where he made clear he had no intention to keep any money for himself and, I won't be speaking for others but, he actually refunded me, every cent of it.

People can argue whatever they phantom and, afterall, this is the Internet.

I'm really not taking sides here. Not either saying you're wrong, but...


----------

